

Show HN: Bootstrap + Rails + Flathemes = Awesomeness. - zakelfassi
http://bootflat-rails.herokuapp.com/

======
ForHackernews
Isn't bootstrap a front-end theme toolkit? Why does it need to be "ported" to
Rails? Can't you just use whatever CSS + ERB templates you want to with Rails?

~~~
zakelfassi
Totally right, it's a front-end theme toolkit, but relies on many dependencies
to be compiled (check the gemspec file). Same question goes for the `twitter-
bootstrap-rails` gem and a few others. Saves a lot of time and hassle to add
it as a gem and forget about it!

